# Comment ajouter police d'écriture???



## u-project (22 Août 2002)

Je me demande comment on fait pour ajouter des police d'écriture sous mac os 9.2. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## Fogi (22 Août 2002)

Qu'est-ce qu'une police d'écriture?/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 
Une "scripte"
Une manuaire?
Une police fabriquée à la main scannée et bidouillée dans Fontographer?

De toutes façons c'est pareil... 
Faut glisser les fichiers sur le dossier système, le finder te dira que ces polices doivent être placées dans le dossier polices du dossier système... tu fais OK...c'est simple. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
Ou alors tu as un gestionnaire de polices (ATM Deluxe, Suitcase...) et tu les places dans le dossier adequat.


----------



## u-project (22 Août 2002)

Os 9.2 gère-t-il les police (Fonts) de windows???


----------



## Dark Templar (22 Août 2002)

Classic connait pas les polices Windows, tu utilises ubn petit utilitaire appelé TTConverter (et qu'on vienne pas me dire qu'il fout le bordel dans les accents) /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## u-project (23 Août 2002)

ok cool merci.


----------



## teo (23 Août 2002)

Si tu décides d'en mettre un paquet, fais gaffe, ça ralentit le démarrage et les menus Polices dans les applis. A ce moment là, pense à la solution d'un gestionnaire de polices pro style ATM Deluxe (attention, ne sera pas développé pour OS X) ou Suitcase (existe déjà pour X).


----------



## u-project (23 Août 2002)

d'accord mais je n'est que 3 polices et j'ai converti avec TTconvert et il n'apparaise pas dans photoshop 6 (lorsque je le lance je suis en os x)


----------

